# Chrome Center Caps



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I saw an Outback this weekend with chrome center caps. Not a whole Hub Cap, but just a cap that covers the center hub out to the lugs. Has anyone bought these. Where do I find them to fit my wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You mean these --> Hub covers? I have the white version and they look great!


----------



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Perfect! And these will fit?

Thanks a million.


----------

